# What is your mood tonight in a song?



## Throwback (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's mine. My wife is gonna get tired of hearing this one tonight:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cp6xrR2hsFY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cp6xrR2hsFY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

T


----------



## GAX (Dec 10, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xvApGQ8Go-s&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xvApGQ8Go-s&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 10, 2008)

Just got home from 2 and 1/2 hours of indoor practice. 

My mental game was off so I need my "I can do this and no one is gonna stop me" song to get my head back to where it needs to be. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5uni7QftH7I&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5uni7QftH7I&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 10, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dk7QtWnKh0g&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dk7QtWnKh0g&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AUDK4lRhafk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AUDK4lRhafk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Dec 10, 2008)

Snow.. Flyleaf. Cool!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 10, 2008)

Yup!  The other couple vids I wanted didnt have embed code though  took me 20 min to find that one!


----------



## DDD (Dec 10, 2008)

YSATI

(You Suck At The Internets)


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sO_QntXc-c4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sO_QntXc-c4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Dec 11, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gzhokBu-IcM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gzhokBu-IcM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry - I'm out of the video club [dial-up] but this song is running through my lil' cracker mind rat now:

"Grandma Got Run Over By Headshot" - [she was on a three-wheel bicycle and headshot was "mad!" 'cause she was in his road]


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2008)

elfiii said:


> <EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/sO_QntXc-c4&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>


 

Why Elfiii, I didin't know you were so progressive with your music.

Good job for an old kickmeister...

I would have thought you would have used this one..

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dKy9ulkIPgo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dKy9ulkIPgo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 11, 2008)

elfiii said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sO_QntXc-c4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sO_QntXc-c4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Dang elfiii!  I never took you for the Drowning Pool type of guy!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 11, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R6SLKOayH3o&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R6SLKOayH3o&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 11, 2008)

Did not see the thread last night but this is how I feel this morning.



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t30cX6OGO0U&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t30cX6OGO0U&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## merc123 (Dec 11, 2008)

Probably can't post the video...but it's Pussycat Dolls - When I grow up...  Been stuck in my head for 2 days for some odd reason.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 11, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jHPOzQzk9Qo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jHPOzQzk9Qo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## JR (Dec 11, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> I would have thought you would have used this one..
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dKy9ulkIPgo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dKy9ulkIPgo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## JR (Dec 11, 2008)

After yesterday, I'm feeling like!!!!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CS9OO0S5w2k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CS9OO0S5w2k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 11, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> After yesterday, I'm feeling like!!!!
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CS9OO0S5w2k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CS9OO0S5w2k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Jranger (Dec 11, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> After yesterday, I'm feeling like!!!!
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CS9OO0S5w2k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CS9OO0S5w2k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




You know how I know your gay???


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 11, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> After yesterday, I'm feeling like!!!!
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CS9OO0S5w2k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CS9OO0S5w2k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Here is me today*

<embed src="http://media.mtvnservices.com/mgid:uma:video:cmt.com:181232" width="416" height="343" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" FlashVars="dist=http://www.cmt.com&orig=&vmoid=" allowFullScreen="true" AllowScriptAccess="always" base="."></embed>

<div style="margin:0;text-align:center;width:416px;font-family:Verdana,sans-serif;font-size:12px;">
Big & Rich
 
More CMT Music
 
More CMT Music Videos
</div>


----------



## JR (Dec 11, 2008)

Jranger said:


> You know how I know your gay???



  Who says I am?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Who says I am?



Well, you did say that this was you and Buck#4's favorite song!!!!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LAEQzVv_Itc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LAEQzVv_Itc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Dec 11, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fRGyaS3JSQs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fRGyaS3JSQs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Seeing Red



Got a couple of PM's from the mods huh?


----------



## GAX (Dec 11, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> Got a couple of PM's from the mods huh?



Not lately. I've been doing good the last couple of weeks. 

The song has nothing to do with the forum.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Dang elfiii!  I never took you for the Drowning Pool type of guy!




I ain't. I just like that song. Kind of fits with the karate "motif". Yes, my body hit the floor last weekend. 

I got my licks in too.


----------



## GAX (Dec 12, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1FmPhJkdTwU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1FmPhJkdTwU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 12, 2008)

<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DWLpbcgc814&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DWLpbcgc814&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2008)

Mellowing out....

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5FMhnl0__Vo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5FMhnl0__Vo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2008)

There's an old Jimmy Buffett song he wrote in Atlanta one evening watching a hooker on the street.  Something about "Let's get Drunk and"  I am sure my wife is going to get tired of that one too!


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2008)

Randy said:


> There's an old Jimmy Buffett song he wrote in Atlanta one evening watching a hooker on the street.  Something about "Let's get Drunk and"  I am sure my wife is going to get tired of that one too!



I'd figure you'd learn after the first few ex-wife's.  THAT song is for you and your girlfriend, not the wife.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gz7gajAb2ww&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gz7gajAb2ww&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Dec 12, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> <object width="425" height="344">
> 
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gz7gajAb2ww&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>



Great song Tbug.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 12, 2008)

I can't post any.  Most are not 'family friendly'.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2008)

Charlie Daniels, Long Haired Country Boy.

I don`t know how to post no video.


----------



## GAX (Dec 12, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Charlie Daniels, Long Haired Country Boy.
> 
> I don`t know how to post no video.



Well, I posted it for you Nic, for a second. Then remembered some of the words.


----------



## JMOB (Dec 12, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C6cvHBUVLb4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C6cvHBUVLb4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Well, I posted it for you Nic, for a second. Then remembered some of the words.




Oops!! I forgot too, Thanks anyway GX!!


----------



## K80 (Dec 12, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jm63_M_4BF0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jm63_M_4BF0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## xpertgreg (Dec 12, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eNLdYY7vxCU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eNLdYY7vxCU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 13, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_xOs6QhxhgE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_xOs6QhxhgE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow, Snow. You're in one of my moods.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0xxlqANMpjc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0xxlqANMpjc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 13, 2008)

Good song!

Me, a 4wd and a mud pit would be brutal right bouts now, or a muscle car n the open road....feelin restless


----------



## GAX (Dec 13, 2008)

SnowHunter said:


> Good song!
> 
> Me, a 4wd and a mud pit would be brutal right bouts now, or a muscle car n the open road....feelin restless



I'm in the mood for anything other than being on here tonight. 
Don't get me wrong, ya'll are good company. 
I think it's time for a week long road trip, w/o the puter.


----------



## fountain (Dec 13, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gz7gajAb2ww&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gz7gajAb2ww&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/QUO
> 
> one of my favorites right there!!!!


----------



## fountain (Dec 13, 2008)

for me, right now


lollipop--lil' wayne


----------



## 30 06 (Dec 13, 2008)

Johnny Paycheck
Take this Job and shove it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 13, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> I'm in the mood for anything other than being on here tonight.
> Don't get me wrong, ya'll are good company.
> I think it's time for a week long road trip, w/o the puter.



CABIN FEVER SUCKS!!!


----------



## EMC-GUN (Dec 13, 2008)

Sleeping giant- Oh Praise Him


----------



## Nautical Son (Dec 13, 2008)

Something like this......<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ON6pNMDblyE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ON6pNMDblyE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Nautical Son (Dec 13, 2008)

with a side of this
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jm03mwLEynY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jm03mwLEynY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Nautical Son (Dec 13, 2008)

I had to tell her this

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WMMrzZOOU_A&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WMMrzZOOU_A&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 13, 2008)

No Video....

Meatloaf-  Life is a lemon, ( and I want my money back )


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_ixPPxqsr8


----------



## valley28 (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fof0FeJgjnY


----------



## GAX (Dec 13, 2008)

Echo and The Bunnymen

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aX1PwkgwsG0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aX1PwkgwsG0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## valley28 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Colorado Kool-Aid*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fof0FeJgjnY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fof0FeJgjnY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 13, 2008)

Van Halen!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4n4g1bGITLc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4n4g1bGITLc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok...I'm feelin a little ozzyish now.  

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jSNuIzw9VfU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jSNuIzw9VfU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## xpertgreg (Dec 14, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yPM7jdE7gWs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yPM7jdE7gWs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 14, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tB5fV_Pewlg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tB5fV_Pewlg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm with you Snow....

Mayday Parade. These guys are from Bainbridge, GA. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kn9E8XIs7jw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kn9E8XIs7jw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 14, 2008)

mood add here....
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dk7QtWnKh0g&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dk7QtWnKh0g&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Dec 14, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-bX2IyXejGk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-bX2IyXejGk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 14, 2008)

don't mind the stupid vid
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IEYxvaITOes&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IEYxvaITOes&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Throwback (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh, I'm a good old rebel...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uMYE1O7pFZ4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uMYE1O7pFZ4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


T


----------



## Throwback (Dec 16, 2008)

*Don't ya'll think......*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k_ohONd6NkI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k_ohONd6NkI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


T


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 16, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PSp3St8qBmw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PSp3St8qBmw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Jranger (Dec 16, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/02RAiYa2uzg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/02RAiYa2uzg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Not really my mood for tonight, but I heard this and thought it was pretty good!


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 16, 2008)

This about sums it up. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AO9dbmJ_2zU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AO9dbmJ_2zU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 16, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CGjwbFK4Ch0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CGjwbFK4Ch0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Jranger (Dec 16, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> This about sums it up.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AO9dbmJ_2zU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AO9dbmJ_2zU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



One of my all time favorites...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xlVs48g4pQE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xlVs48g4pQE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 16, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xlVs48g4pQE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xlVs48g4pQE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Robert who you stalking??


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2008)

dunno yet. still early.
just looking for green "online" dots.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 16, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2A2Jt4WOxN8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2A2Jt4WOxN8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 16, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xlVs48g4pQE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xlVs48g4pQE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



 Its me again Margret, hehehehehe!! 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YRC2fdDVMiI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YRC2fdDVMiI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## JR (Dec 16, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wHKHQoAb0uU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wHKHQoAb0uU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 16, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wHKHQoAb0uU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wHKHQoAb0uU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 16, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P37xPiRz1sg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P37xPiRz1sg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Well this about covers my mood tonight, my semi warped family and quite a few here at Woodys too! 

Merry Chritmas from our Family!


----------



## Buck (Dec 16, 2008)

Back by popular demand...

Ladies and Gentleman...

Dutchman with the vocals and 243Savage with the dance moves!!!       

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rl7Tt6Td4YQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rl7Tt6Td4YQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## biggtruxx (Dec 16, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zgnChZZY4-M&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zgnChZZY4-M&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Dec 16, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LAXzrOiVEW4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LAXzrOiVEW4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 17, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3san7zRappY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3san7zRappY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Jranger (Dec 17, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MUELu8o5KJg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MUELu8o5KJg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Dec 17, 2008)

<div><object width="480" height="380"><param name="movie" value="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/k4iH8iTBKpXJLcbm0r&related=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/k4iH8iTBKpXJLcbm0r&related=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="380" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object><br /><b>The Fray - Over My Head Cable Car</b><br /><i>Uploaded by misslupin</i></div>


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 17, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vgGMBKAV5w0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vgGMBKAV5w0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Dec 17, 2008)

.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## GAX (Dec 18, 2008)

<div><object width="480" height="381"><param name="movie" value="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/k50KDwYjCC5M7ekbrC&related=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/k50KDwYjCC5M7ekbrC&related=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="381" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object><br /><b>Hoobastank - Out Of Control</b><br /><i>Uploaded by Hoobastank</i></div>


----------



## GAX (Dec 18, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WYPQIsv1YFM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WYPQIsv1YFM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Dec 20, 2008)

Love that Matchbox 20

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yY-liihC-bo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yY-liihC-bo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 20, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OMxHBcqAFro&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OMxHBcqAFro&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Dec 23, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0MH0ZYTdd6Y&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0MH0ZYTdd6Y&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## JR (Dec 23, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xv6lHwWwO3w&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xv6lHwWwO3w&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 23, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xv6lHwWwO3w&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xv6lHwWwO3w&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



tough day at the office?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 23, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ybxOlixtK5g&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ybxOlixtK5g&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 23, 2008)

SnowHunter said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OMxHBcqAFro&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OMxHBcqAFro&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



One of the greatest...


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 23, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xv6lHwWwO3w&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xv6lHwWwO3w&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




I figured this would be yours today Kenny?  


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/01GkTXG6ryM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/01GkTXG6ryM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UdYRzH10L2M&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UdYRzH10L2M&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## whitetail3 (Dec 23, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9UDnSsDMwRA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9UDnSsDMwRA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 23, 2008)

One of the best modern Blues musicians today.

I'm always in the mood for some Tommy Castro! 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ijYfNSnGXEM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ijYfNSnGXEM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Swede (Dec 23, 2008)

Some John Lee Hooker


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> Some John Lee Hooker




Now there's a man that knows his music...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BIvka3SSv9Y&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BIvka3SSv9Y&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IFVUe9QO62U&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IFVUe9QO62U&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Dec 24, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vSkKQ-QeEvY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vSkKQ-QeEvY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 24, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CXaZBdCfrRI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CXaZBdCfrRI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Dec 24, 2008)

here you go rhbama.  Not your cup of tea, I'm sure. But a good band...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lx58hXh4pVA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lx58hXh4pVA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 24, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> here you go rhbama.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lx58hXh4pVA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lx58hXh4pVA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Is that Lacuna Coil?
Excellent remake!
now, i gotta go find my 80's CD's!


----------



## GAX (Dec 24, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> Is that Lacuna Coil?
> Excellent remake!
> now, i gotta go find my 80's CD's!



Yep, Lacuna Coil. 

I've got a couple of shoeboxes full of 80's tapes; Depeche Mode, Til Tuesday, Flock of Seagulls, ect.


----------



## GAX (Dec 24, 2008)

<div><object width="480" height="348"><param name="movie" value="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/k1USerH2RwKnlJ1yP9&related=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/k1USerH2RwKnlJ1yP9&related=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="348" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object><br /><b>Straylight Run Existentialism Prom Night</b><br /><i>Uploaded by olsen</i></div>


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 24, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bayfJ_dTH0k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bayfJ_dTH0k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Nautical Son (Dec 24, 2008)

Dang tuffy you tired of him.......

Personally I'm feeling a little Godsmack--VooDoo

didn't try the link thing just in case there is something that'll end up getting wiped out.


----------



## GAX (Dec 25, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FAPtTS0TYtU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FAPtTS0TYtU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 25, 2008)

<embed src="http://www.metacafe.com/fplayer/yt-snnP4J9mr8s/johnny_edgar_winter_youve_lost_that_lovin_feeling.swf" width="400" height="345" wmode="transparent" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"> </embed><br><font size = 1>Johnny & Edgar Winter "You've Lost That Lovin' Feeling" - Click here for more amazing videos</font>


Let it roll boys!


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 25, 2008)

*Merry Christmas*

This is the one I'm really feeling.:fin<embed   

src="http://www.metacafe.com/fplayer/yt-N1pkLRRZGTE/johnny_winter_and_edgar_winter.swf" width="400" height="345" wmode="transparent" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"> </embed><br><font size = 1>Johnny Winter and Edgar Winter - The most amazing home videos are here</font>e:


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Dec 25, 2008)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/sy-1664465828/chuck_wicks_all_i_ever_wanted_official_music_video/


----------



## JR (Dec 26, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zaPnOASOWIU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zaPnOASOWIU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow Kenny!!! That's a good one!

My mood is ditto!!


----------



## JR (Dec 26, 2008)

And when I leave work....   

<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vp-is6S_b_g&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vp-is6S_b_g&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>


----------



## JR (Dec 26, 2008)

And after a few SweetWater cold ones....  May dance like:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DcNUx0-XEfw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DcNUx0-XEfw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Dec 26, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> And when I leave work....
> 
> <object width="480" height="295">
> 
> ...


----------



## JR (Dec 26, 2008)

Realized a portion of this song, I could really relate to yesterday....

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jHdVEk1tHco&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jHdVEk1tHco&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 26, 2008)

I think Merle was on to something:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qe_aJnQPPi8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qe_aJnQPPi8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Dec 26, 2008)

Pardon Me....... 

<object width="400" height="371"><param name="movie" value="http://media.imeem.com/v/N7cgA26ErD/aus=false/pv=2"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://media.imeem.com/v/N7cgA26ErD/aus=false/pv=2" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="400" height="371" allowFullScreen="true"></embed></object><br/>Pardon Me - Incubus


----------



## slightly grayling (Dec 26, 2008)

That was my theme song in second year physics!


Muddyfoots said:


> I think Merle was on to something:
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qe_aJnQPPi8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qe_aJnQPPi8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 26, 2008)

I think I will skip tonight..... My choice is totally bandable.


----------



## GAX (Dec 26, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I think I will skip tonight..... My choice is totally bandable.



Name?


----------



## GAX (Dec 28, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gSKlaHf2PH4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gSKlaHf2PH4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## xpertgreg (Dec 30, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FupshBnL5OY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FupshBnL5OY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 30, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qnOvGGGf6qA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qnOvGGGf6qA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Dec 30, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lm7XVOeXf2U&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lm7XVOeXf2U&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 30, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lm7XVOeXf2U&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lm7XVOeXf2U&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




I just threw up in my mouth a little. 

Don't make me look at the sun-dried poopie-nugget again please.


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 30, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-FqA2WINPF4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-FqA2WINPF4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little.
> 
> Don't make me look at the sun-dried poopie-nugget again please.



x2. 
i don't know what kind of mood your in Gax, but hopefully it'll get better.


----------



## GAX (Dec 30, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little.
> 
> Don't make me look at the sun-dried poopie-nugget again please.



yeah, sorry. I would've put up the video with words, but I like to watch this band.... Even if "he" basically ruins it.


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 30, 2008)

I am in a great mood.


----------



## GAX (Dec 30, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> x2.
> i don't know what kind of mood your in Gax, but hopefully it'll get better.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 30, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9Me_tXyq_t4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9Me_tXyq_t4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 30, 2008)

dawg2 just changed my entire mood.....

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AirDZhvIgPo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AirDZhvIgPo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 30, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> dawg2 just changed my entire mood.....
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AirDZhvIgPo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AirDZhvIgPo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



That will work too!


----------



## JR (Dec 30, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vo_0UXRY_rY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vo_0UXRY_rY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> x2.
> i don't know what kind of mood your in Gax, but hopefully it'll get better.



Man you are so right.  I wasn' crazy about it to start with and then Flava showed up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2008)

between work today and the schedule for tomorrow, this about sums it up:
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M7vs21ZKrKM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M7vs21ZKrKM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 31, 2008)

Not really in a mood.....but this one never ceases to amaze me....

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tD7bT8sY9H0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tD7bT8sY9H0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

> Look, if you had one shot, or one opportunity
> To seize everything you ever wanted-One moment
> Would you capture it or just let it slip?





> You own it, you better never let it go
> You only get one shot, do not miss your chance to blow
> This opportunity comes once in a lifetime yo


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d-H-TbOAte0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d-H-TbOAte0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice Snow!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WvpOf-hRFso&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WvpOf-hRFso&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey!.....



Happy New Year y'all, no matter what your mood is.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 1, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v8zWb0-pCbQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v8zWb0-pCbQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

and this! (don't mine the awful video)
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ygVjJAi0o7U&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ygVjJAi0o7U&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 1, 2009)

bama, U2 

Snow, love that Flyleaf song. The video, actually wouldn't be to bad if that girl wasn't grinning or smirking the whole time.

OK, here's mine...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JpHFyYrNuuM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JpHFyYrNuuM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HKI3IjwGhQg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HKI3IjwGhQg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry no vids...


But after last night...
Molly Hatchet   " Flirtin' with Dissaster"


----------



## GAX (Jan 1, 2009)

Foo Fighters - Learn To Fly<br/><object width="425px" height="360px" ><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="movie" value="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=7980420,t=1,mt=video,searchID=,primarycolor=,secondarycolor="/><embed src="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=7980420,t=1,mt=video,searchID=,primarycolor=,secondarycolor=" width="425" height="360" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"/></object>


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/m3SA4Zo92Z8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/m3SA4Zo92Z8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## bull0ne (Jan 3, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AUDK4lRhafk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AUDK4lRhafk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Scott Traylor (Jan 3, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7pVWBKqFFLw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7pVWBKqFFLw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Scott Traylor (Jan 3, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0jM5U_Q018s&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0jM5U_Q018s&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 3, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/No8e0OE9QAU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/No8e0OE9QAU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 3, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/laN_WeDGqdk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/laN_WeDGqdk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 3, 2009)

*feeling sort of Johnny - the Cash*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AO9dbmJ_2zU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AO9dbmJ_2zU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 4, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rGlfayMNSnE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rGlfayMNSnE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 4, 2009)

<div><object width="480" height="348"><param name="movie" value="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/k69NDbvlMYYJ1voat2&related=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/k69NDbvlMYYJ1voat2&related=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="348" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object><br /><b>Deep Purple - Perfect Strangers</b><br /><i>Uploaded by Mastikata</i></div>


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 4, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YqagBqZFQOM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YqagBqZFQOM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MrHFE3alUVw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MrHFE3alUVw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 4, 2009)

<div style='padding:3px; border:2px solid #000; width:330px'><div style='width:320px;text-align:center;background-color:000000;font:normal 10px tahoma;color:a9a9a9;'>Everyday lyrics - Dave Matthews Band lyrics</div><object height='270' width='320'><param name='movie' value='http://layoutstar.com/images/videocure/v/player.swf'><param name='allowFullScreen' value='true'><param name='flashvars' value='config=http://layoutstar.com/images/videocure/varext.php%3Fid%3DaMBgSfQI49E&autostart=false'><embed type='application/x-shockwave-flash' src='http://layoutstar.com/images/videocure/v/player.swf' width='320' height='270' allowfullscreen='true' flashvars='config=http://layoutstar.com/images/videocure/varext.php%3Fid%3DaMBgSfQI49E&autostart=false'></embed></object><br><div style='width:320;text-align:center;font:normal 12px tahoma;'>Everyday Video - Dave Matthews Band Music Videos</div></div><div style='width:320;text-align:center;font:normal 13px tahoma;'>Music Videos by VideoCure</font></div><img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://counters.gigya.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEyMzExMTY3ODgwOTUmcHQ9MTIzMTExNjgwNDE5NiZwPTUzNTQxJmQ9dmlkZW9jdXJlJmc9MSZ*PSZvPTc3MjkxNjZlMGUyYzQ*OGFhMjMzZWUxMjM2OWFhOTIz.gif" />


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 4, 2009)

Took me a minute, but I found the clean version...... 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WqJeAhfh6EY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WqJeAhfh6EY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 4, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8sF0bQBOsFM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8sF0bQBOsFM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## JR (Jan 4, 2009)

Muddy and I in Ellaville.   Muddy looks a LOT like Will Ferrall.  

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HvJO6W7MFMI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HvJO6W7MFMI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 4, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8sF0bQBOsFM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8sF0bQBOsFM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



SALUTE!!!!!!!
One of the greatest songs of all time!


----------



## GAX (Jan 4, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/swQi4CAzmrA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/swQi4CAzmrA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 4, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> SALUTE!!!!!!!
> One of the greatest songs of all time!



 Thanks robert.


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 4, 2009)

*great minds and all that....*



gaxtreme said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/swQi4CAzmrA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/swQi4CAzmrA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



I started to post this last night instead...works today

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XdI_h52I-4g&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XdI_h52I-4g&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 4, 2009)

matthewsman said:


> I started to post this last night instead...works today
> 
> <object width="425" height="344">
> 
> ...



Yep, love the acoustic version. I think I have it posted in this thread somewhere too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 4, 2009)

you guys are on a roll tonight! Several really good tunes.


----------



## GAX (Jan 4, 2009)

80's Vibe tonight.....

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q7VjrW5zgqQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q7VjrW5zgqQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 4, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lPT_3PEjnsE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lPT_3PEjnsE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2009)

Ornery......and in a cuttin` mood....


----------



## GAX (Jan 4, 2009)

You the Woman TBub!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 4, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> You the Woman TBub!!



x2! Love me some Toto!


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 4, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Ornery......and in a cuttin` mood....


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 4, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ua26qTEK25U&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ua26qTEK25U&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dZZfuCJ970w&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dZZfuCJ970w&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 4, 2009)

as long as we're on an 80's kick:
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hkr_2G3Jlko&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hkr_2G3Jlko&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
and from my british techno rock phase:
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jcDVRX7fvGc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jcDVRX7fvGc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 4, 2009)

one more and i'm out:
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uUjIA3Rt7gk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uUjIA3Rt7gk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 4, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Fiba80YVyM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Fiba80YVyM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 4, 2009)

*My kids hate this stuff...keep it coming*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o2sWwrmYvcU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o2sWwrmYvcU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 4, 2009)

*or*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uAvPCY0U_ig&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uAvPCY0U_ig&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 4, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FOA4ixV-3jU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FOA4ixV-3jU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 4, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lyl5DlrsU90&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lyl5DlrsU90&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 4, 2009)

See Avatar....


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 4, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oymU3-OSWbo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oymU3-OSWbo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks Javalin!
 I've been trying to find that song but didn't know who sang it.


----------



## GAX (Jan 4, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A9p0Ac5bLlI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A9p0Ac5bLlI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 4, 2009)

*Inxs*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KL7FY7rwVtQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KL7FY7rwVtQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 4, 2009)

Love this video....

and song.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nptxDTZzuoQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nptxDTZzuoQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 4, 2009)

*kajagoogoo*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FKIs_6qc4cQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FKIs_6qc4cQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 4, 2009)

*F.o.s.*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iS9RPyznAPg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iS9RPyznAPg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 4, 2009)

Kickin' it old school 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IcsVPis1iNs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IcsVPis1iNs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 4, 2009)

*PG forum...*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hqyc37aOqT0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hqyc37aOqT0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 4, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lPZseIgDF8k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lPZseIgDF8k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 4, 2009)

one more....

<object width="400" height="371"><param name="movie" value="http://media.imeem.com/v/2x2yM5uyGh/aus=false/pv=2"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://media.imeem.com/v/2x2yM5uyGh/aus=false/pv=2" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="400" height="371" allowFullScreen="true"></embed></object><br/>Head Over Heels - Tears for Fears - Tears for Fears


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 4, 2009)

*S Mac*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ucdnm8iU-5c&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ucdnm8iU-5c&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 4, 2009)

*Songs from the big chair*



gaxtreme said:


> one more....
> 
> <object width="400" height="371"><param name="movie" value="http://media.imeem.com/v/2x2yM5uyGh/aus=false/pv=2"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://media.imeem.com/v/2x2yM5uyGh/aus=false/pv=2" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="400" height="371" allowFullScreen="true"></embed></object><br/>Head Over Heels - Tears for Fears - Tears for Fears



My whole life I thoughtthe last words in that song were
"One little boy back in time,this is my 4 leaf clover"

Instead it's

"I'm on the line, one open mind
This is my four leaf clover "


----------



## GAX (Jan 4, 2009)

matthewsman said:


> My whole life I thoughtthe last words in that song were
> "One little boy back in time,this is my 4 leaf clover"
> 
> Instead it's
> ...





Men At Work's lyrics were a problem for me, until I got older...


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 4, 2009)

This was always one of my faves.... and this video is just an added bonus for you guys 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cb9Z8KaDhNA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cb9Z8KaDhNA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 4, 2009)

That song reminded me of this one...
OK, Now this is the last one tonight...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/adaYUM5wl7c&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/adaYUM5wl7c&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 4, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> That song reminded me of this one...
> OK, Now this is the last one tonight...
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/adaYUM5wl7c&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/adaYUM5wl7c&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



  
That song always makes me think of the movie "Keeping the Faith"... hilarious movie and this is one of the great scenes


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 5, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mU2IetBZ93Y&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mU2IetBZ93Y&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 5, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mU2IetBZ93Y&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mU2IetBZ93Y&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




Great way to start off a Monday, Turtlebug!
Here's my hard-start morning offering  

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iVxiHC9AJQw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iVxiHC9AJQw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 5, 2009)

Gotta hear some Dashboard Confessional now...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ttx229qh6cA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ttx229qh6cA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 5, 2009)

would NOT be a good idea for me to post here about now........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2009)

some very interesting "moods" this morning.


----------



## GAX (Jan 5, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> some very interesting "moods" this morning.



Dashboard Confessionals is just one of my favorite "sappy" bands. Chris has a good/non-altered voice.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 5, 2009)

Well this isnt necessarily my 'mood'... but I just got done rocking this out on RockBand on the drums and thought I'd post it here, because it's a KICK HINEY song!!    I have a better one that fits my 'mood' next 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NoCrCl1YhsM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NoCrCl1YhsM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok this is more my mood for tonight.... :

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aT8k4bbQzyA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aT8k4bbQzyA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## GAX (Jan 5, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZbvjunCXljw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZbvjunCXljw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 5, 2009)

*someday's are better than others...*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d-xVb1qsPCw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d-xVb1qsPCw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm in a weird mood tonight... so if the songs are a bit 'out there'... forgive me!  

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ILJxICUIbCY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ILJxICUIbCY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tkJNyQfAprY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tkJNyQfAprY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## sleeze (Jan 6, 2009)

I dont particularly like the video. But song is good.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/39dnzcKDiRk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/39dnzcKDiRk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 6, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5PNhhbjEMn8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5PNhhbjEMn8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 6, 2009)

*feeling it....*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kv3RWqFlvJs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kv3RWqFlvJs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's a good one, fits me to a T, don't mind the stupid vid, was all I could find 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kjqQCNQR6lE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kjqQCNQR6lE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 7, 2009)

*dm*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GJ9YW5_YKR4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GJ9YW5_YKR4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 7, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vED5sPmmiNA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vED5sPmmiNA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 7, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HCcYggAnGzk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HCcYggAnGzk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 7, 2009)

*enimatic*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wdSs3Emnbpo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wdSs3Emnbpo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 7, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FV-HPOHu8mY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FV-HPOHu8mY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 7, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LlTjX8HyuMw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LlTjX8HyuMw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 7, 2009)

After reading all the negative posts today, this is fitting!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c4WnL9zVHnQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c4WnL9zVHnQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## sleeze (Jan 7, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_TNvOpYyc38&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_TNvOpYyc38&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 7, 2009)

sleeze said:


> <object width="425" height="344">
> 
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_TNvOpYyc38&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## Swede (Jan 7, 2009)

Serves you right  by John Lee Hooker


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2009)

one of those days, guys and gals.....
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B7Iwjm6jJZc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B7Iwjm6jJZc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 7, 2009)

sleeze said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_TNvOpYyc38&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_TNvOpYyc38&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>





gaxtreme said:


>


X2~!



BigSwede said:


> Serves you right  by John Lee Hooker



Here ya go Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----!
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cpV-9LeGW1k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cpV-9LeGW1k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Swede (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks DD ,, why you cussin??


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 7, 2009)

BigSwede said:


> Thanks DD ,, why you cussin??



I didn't mean to... I just used your initials  
Guess I should have put in a .   as in ****


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 7, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/crOZk88eCcg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/crOZk88eCcg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Swede (Jan 7, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> I didn't mean to... I just used your initials
> Guess I should have put in a .   as in ****



I also wouldn't mind hearing a couple songs by W.A.S.P.  The song titles can't be mentioned though  Or played here


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 7, 2009)

BigSwede said:


> I also wouldn't mind hearing a couple songs by W.A.S.P.  The song titles can't be mentioned though



Sorry bub... you'll have to YouTube them on your own!!


----------



## Swede (Jan 7, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Sorry bub... you'll have to YouTube them on your own!!



Actually,, "I wanna be somebody "' would work. Has nothing to do with the lyrics, it just rocks!!


----------



## Swede (Jan 7, 2009)

Video stinks,, Bang your head


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rY_rfI5W6t8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rY_rfI5W6t8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Double-droptine (Jan 7, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xm_4T4OBdT8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xm_4T4OBdT8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Swede (Jan 7, 2009)

Double-droptine said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xm_4T4OBdT8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xm_4T4OBdT8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



I thought my post was crap


----------



## GAX (Jan 7, 2009)

Just music, and some pic.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qAAY8E8nAuw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qAAY8E8nAuw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 8, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qpFLhpaAGxc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qpFLhpaAGxc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Double-droptine (Jan 8, 2009)

BigSwede said:


> I thought my post was crap



You are right-your post was crap  with a little  on the side. As far as the  goes the video is about Randy Rhoads who died in a plane crash.He was the guitarist for Ozzy Osbourne and Quiet Riot.


----------



## Swede (Jan 8, 2009)

Double-droptine said:


> You are right-your post was crap  with a little  on the side.



Now that's funny


----------



## Double-droptine (Jan 8, 2009)

BigSwede said:


> Now that's funny



I will admit that Wasp had a few good songs so I will move your post from full to half crap status. rock on dude


----------



## GAX (Jan 8, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AVw0v6fDySE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AVw0v6fDySE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## sleeze (Jan 8, 2009)

Go Gators!!!!!!!!
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SNkqv65y0Zo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SNkqv65y0Zo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 8, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Go Gators!!!!!!!!
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SNkqv65y0Zo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SNkqv65y0Zo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


 pffffffttttttttttttt


----------



## Swede (Jan 8, 2009)

David Lee Roth when he was still bad

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NsC7oEjCHAM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NsC7oEjCHAM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 8, 2009)

<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Df9Dv8weEJI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Df9Dv8weEJI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>


----------



## Swede (Jan 8, 2009)

Is that video playing too fast or is the dude a soprano??


----------



## GAX (Jan 8, 2009)

BigSwede said:


> Is that video playing too fast or is the dude a soprano??



 
That's what everybody ask, the first time they hear Claudio sing.
It's his real voice...


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 8, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/36UQJRG127k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/36UQJRG127k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 8, 2009)

Just love Allison Krauss. Dated a girl once, cause she looked like Allison, A LOT....She's the only female country type singer I'll listen too. BTW, I don't do Country music.....

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EvKtxTsVoMo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EvKtxTsVoMo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 8, 2009)

I love this thread!  Come home, pull out the acoustic, and play rythmn.  It's just great.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 8, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Just love Allison Krauss. Dated a girl once, cause she looked like Allison, A LOT....She's the only female country type singer I'll listen too. BTW, I don't do Country music.....



LOVE Allison Krauss!  Someone once paid me the ultimate compliment of telling me that I sounded like her when I sing. Of course, I don't agree with them but what better compliment could you get?!

This is my favorite song of hers... and one of my favorites to sing.  It was originally a Keith Whitley song but I like her version even better....

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QjsjZWlRVvo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QjsjZWlRVvo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 8, 2009)

BigSwede said:


> Is that video playing too fast or is the dude a soprano??





gaxtreme said:


> That's what everybody ask, the first time they hear Claudio sing.
> It's his real voice...



Michael Jackson ain't got nothin' on him   

I'd never  heard that or heard of him before... so thanks for sharing, I kinda liked it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2009)

okay, something a little different. With the Frontier festival at chehaw this weekend i thought i'd throw in something to get us in the right mood for the event. one of my all time favorite soundtracks with movie included!
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ifHuX3xuCwg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ifHuX3xuCwg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 8, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, something a little different. With the Frontier festival at chehaw this weekend i thought i'd throw in something to get us in the right mood for the event. one of my all time favorite soundtracks with movie included!
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ifHuX3xuCwg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ifHuX3xuCwg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



 
one of the best movies of all time... great pick!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 9, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/31QQ1gNpAaY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/31QQ1gNpAaY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
Wish I could move my fingers that quick...didn't care for the last 30 seconds.  That guitar has seen some miles!


----------



## sleeze (Jan 9, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Michael Jackson ain't got nothin' on him
> 
> I'd never  heard that or heard of him before... so thanks for sharing, I kinda liked it!



Coheed and Cambria.....A awesome band, good musicians........Keep listening to them.  His voice will grow on you.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 9, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Od9FkRvvnrg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Od9FkRvvnrg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Od9FkRvvnrg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Od9FkRvvnrg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



ohhh man! I haven't thought about that song in a long time. Excellent find, Dixie!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XbpzJRWz6rg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XbpzJRWz6rg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## JD (Jan 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Sa0C5Uxpd3c&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Sa0C5Uxpd3c&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2009)

There, I fixed it to the correct one. Sorry JD..


----------



## Jranger (Jan 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XbpzJRWz6rg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XbpzJRWz6rg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Great live band! I've seen them 3 times and I came away impressed every time...



Me tonight though....

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7H22q1iDOKA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7H22q1iDOKA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Swede (Jan 9, 2009)

Jranger said:


> Great live band! I've seen them 3 times and I came away impressed every time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please  You may have a fatty with ya


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 9, 2009)

*crash test dust mummies*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AzNzCiZwk28&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AzNzCiZwk28&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Swede (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not a big Dolly fan but the woman sang this one and was HAWT  back in the day

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AFjsUHyQrKc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AFjsUHyQrKc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Jranger (Jan 9, 2009)

BigSwede said:


> Please  You may have a fatty with ya



About the only use for tequila in my opinion ...


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 9, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-CkXxh80j7I&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-CkXxh80j7I&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 9, 2009)

*This is it for me tonight...*

Then I have to go put my nose in some books!  


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xdJOUZgeKV0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xdJOUZgeKV0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x1k5K08jm4U&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x1k5K08jm4U&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 9, 2009)

*Edgar Winter and Steve Kuthaker...*

a song for Jeff Healey<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kG8bgu3b9sI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kG8bgu3b9sI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Jan 9, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8RAepGhVZEI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8RAepGhVZEI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 9, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/waV741V1MHY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/waV741V1MHY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Swede (Jan 10, 2009)

Hard to beat some Jim Reeves..    Sorry bout the peeeng pang subtitles



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ztHcGoSS_vA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ztHcGoSS_vA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## bull0ne (Jan 10, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/htuxb-m4-ng&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/htuxb-m4-ng&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wzrXc68gNjQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wzrXc68gNjQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 10, 2009)

Short 15sec commercial @ beginning of video, sorry...

<object width="400" height="255" id="uvp_fop" allowFullScreen="true"><param name="movie" value="http://d.yimg.com/cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/fop/embedflv/swf/fop.swf"/><param name="flashVars" value="id=v19877533&eID=1301797&lang=us&enableFullScreen=0&shareEnable=1"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><embed height="255" width="400" id="uvp_fop" allowFullScreen="true" src="http://d.yimg.com/cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/fop/embedflv/swf/fop.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" flashvars="id=v19877533&eID=1301797&lang=us&ympsc=4195329&enableFullScreen=1&shareEnable=1" /></object>


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 10, 2009)

*I got another confession to make..Love that..*



gaxtreme said:


> Short 15sec commercial @ beginning of video, sorry...
> 
> <object width="400" height="255" id="uvp_fop" allowFullScreen="true"><param name="movie" value="http://d.yimg.com/cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/fop/embedflv/swf/fop.swf"/><param name="flashVars" value="id=v19877533&eID=1301797&lang=us&enableFullScreen=0&shareEnable=1"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><embed height="255" width="400" id="uvp_fop" allowFullScreen="true" src="http://d.yimg.com/cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/fop/embedflv/swf/fop.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" flashvars="id=v19877533&eID=1301797&lang=us&ympsc=4195329&enableFullScreen=1&shareEnable=1" /></object>



for me tonight

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bsC1m4Fb9Hs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bsC1m4Fb9Hs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2009)

Before you hit play: CRANK UP YOUR VOLUME !!!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3SEmPYRlhOw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3SEmPYRlhOw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 10, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EWi7byODxO0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EWi7byODxO0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Nastytater (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zqoyhra8X0A
        I didn't know how to load it up,so I just put up the link to Conway Twittys "Rainy Night In Georgia"


----------



## Nastytater (Jan 11, 2009)

Shes more Bluegrass than Country....Just thought that I'd let you know.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 11, 2009)

Nastytater said:


> Shes more Bluegrass than Country....Just thought that I'd let you know.



who?


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 11, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u-67oEnT_tU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u-67oEnT_tU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## JR (Jan 11, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1fSY_S45rZ4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1fSY_S45rZ4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 11, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rojm9G9u9Zg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rojm9G9u9Zg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Swede (Jan 11, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WBxUSVhvuFQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WBxUSVhvuFQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 11, 2009)

KYbowhunter said:


> well here goes....
> <object width="425" height="344">
> 
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qVgyfyQv7oY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>



Nice KYB! Good movie too.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 11, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Nice KYB! Good movie too.



Yep, awesome movie and a powerful song too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2009)

not really a mood song, but has a lot of memories. i came across this record today and remembered how much my father liked it.
So, this ones for you dad. I miss you.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JxzJAF1BxP4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JxzJAF1BxP4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 11, 2009)

*been a looooooong day*

and after the day I've had, this one about sums it up for me!  

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C6KMYms8is0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C6KMYms8is0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2009)

bad, glad, sad, mad. we've got quite a range of moods today.


----------



## GAX (Jan 11, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZEWHPI0cRHM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZEWHPI0cRHM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 11, 2009)

been there Dixie great "blow off some frustration music" I have had a lot of those kinds of days lately!!!


----------



## Jranger (Jan 11, 2009)

KYbowhunter said:


> well here goes....
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qVgyfyQv7oY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qVgyfyQv7oY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



I love you too man....


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 14, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SDJubHFlZAE&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SDJubHFlZAE&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eYeWTA9s3F8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eYeWTA9s3F8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 14, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gfWVl99KmsM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gfWVl99KmsM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K3ORuIBjjBU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K3ORuIBjjBU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K3ORuIBjjBU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K3ORuIBjjBU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




    I'm playing them tonight too! Will add one too in a minute


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 14, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/truln6VnS4E&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/truln6VnS4E&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 14, 2009)

short 10 sec commercial before music. 

<object width="400" height="255" id="uvp_fop" allowFullScreen="true"><param name="movie" value="http://d.yimg.com/cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/fop/embedflv/swf/fop.swf"/><param name="flashVars" value="id=v2140630&eID=1301797&lang=us&enableFullScreen=0&shareEnable=1"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><embed height="255" width="400" id="uvp_fop" allowFullScreen="true" src="http://d.yimg.com/cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/fop/embedflv/swf/fop.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" flashvars="id=v2140630&eID=1301797&lang=us&ympsc=4195329&enableFullScreen=1&shareEnable=1" /></object>


----------



## Jranger (Jan 14, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zPmkngapyE4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zPmkngapyE4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2009)

Bet you don't have this one...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5nyEeCXhJ4U&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5nyEeCXhJ4U&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 14, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZHAFmFsb9XM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZHAFmFsb9XM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 14, 2009)

Ready to get out of here....


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sS6MALR7ca8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sS6MALR7ca8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 14, 2009)

*Today, I'm...*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4qnhDnmWZpQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4qnhDnmWZpQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 14, 2009)

OK, on an Oasis trip... 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FAPtTS0TYtU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FAPtTS0TYtU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 16, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4wZ3ZG_Wams&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4wZ3ZG_Wams&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## msdins (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's mine for tonight

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_gY3fg4z0Kc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_gY3fg4z0Kc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OoEQREKFQG4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OoEQREKFQG4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XVx7PYbuCjs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XVx7PYbuCjs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 16, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RKipMUbXPKo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RKipMUbXPKo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Swede (Jan 16, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bpi8Bek6jdM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bpi8Bek6jdM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 16, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5cSWudmeYDg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5cSWudmeYDg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Jan 17, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AeNqXHy1kjg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AeNqXHy1kjg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Jranger (Jan 17, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/99RF41QJSaw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/99RF41QJSaw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## bull0ne (Jan 17, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tCOqSUNspHA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tCOqSUNspHA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SVazX6j7nkQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SVazX6j7nkQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 18, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/irp8CNj9qBI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/irp8CNj9qBI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice, Dixie!
Well, after 4 hours of trying to restore my sound  (audio device not found) after a Vista update:
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XAUOhb5D7qA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XAUOhb5D7qA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 18, 2009)

A Guitar master...SRV paying tribute to Hendrix...Little Wing. Enjoy

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zAG-kX_IlUw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zAG-kX_IlUw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
Sweeeeeeeet Sounds!!!


----------



## Throwback (May 25, 2009)

Not the original artist (Moe Bandy), but the guy does a pretty good job of it. 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1L5epgBpt-0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1L5epgBpt-0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (May 25, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qQIO3pBFfXI&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qQIO3pBFfXI&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Throwback (Jun 12, 2009)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zQCjeb5Dc6s&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zQCjeb5Dc6s&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 12, 2009)

dedicated to certain storytellers.... 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_vgQalXaIxs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_vgQalXaIxs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 18, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PtqH5EenJaA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PtqH5EenJaA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 18, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/upmKMYEbhdY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/upmKMYEbhdY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jun 18, 2009)

*A little something for some of my good friends....*

he's got a new album coming out at the end of the month... WOOT!!    


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/op6NkcoXhqs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/op6NkcoXhqs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jun 18, 2009)

Is there a song about stomping a daughter's boyfriend


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jun 18, 2009)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Is there a song about stomping a daughter's boyfriend




 



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ELmJHrmtCcU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ELmJHrmtCcU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## biggtruxx (Jun 18, 2009)

Jason's got the words for me tonight.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TnQ4DyOeKfE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TnQ4DyOeKfE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## WSB (Jun 18, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2ESqnaYyu4M&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2ESqnaYyu4M&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jun 19, 2009)

It's been posted before, but I'm jammin on this tonight... enjoy!!!!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MtfE72Ni9_Y&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MtfE72Ni9_Y&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Pineyrooter (Jun 19, 2009)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OYY0bh566vQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OYY0bh566vQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## kevina (Jun 19, 2009)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Is there a song about stomping a daughter's boyfriend



Here you go. I will be dealing with the boyfriends in a couple years.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sO_QntXc-c4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sO_QntXc-c4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/truln6VnS4E&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/truln6VnS4E&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## blues brother (Jun 24, 2009)

Not up to posting videos...yet
How about BAD COMANY...Feel like makin love.


----------



## proside (Jun 25, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FBwV88AaHt0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FBwV88AaHt0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Throwback (Jul 15, 2009)

An all time classic from one of the few living legends left in bluegrass. 

Del McCoury  "Vincent Black Lightning" and "Get down on your knees and pray" 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YW-w0KgE-8s&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YW-w0KgE-8s&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jul 17, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P-AYAv0IoWI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P-AYAv0IoWI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 17, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5t99bpilCKw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5t99bpilCKw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jul 17, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5t99bpilCKw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5t99bpilCKw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



that song ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 17, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tew_fIhz3eY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tew_fIhz3eY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Nothing like a little pickin.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 17, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f5oExc78IKE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f5oExc78IKE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 19, 2009)

dedicated to our lonely friend...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jTTgyNBdCRc&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jTTgyNBdCRc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Throwback (Jul 29, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eeuoBbUC4As&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eeuoBbUC4As&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


T


----------



## Throwback (Jul 29, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L6wEJcLNkmQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L6wEJcLNkmQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 30, 2009)

Not dark yet -- Bob Dylan.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qr6of0HzcSY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qr6of0HzcSY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 3, 2009)

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/owkgi1WeXG8&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/owkgi1WeXG8&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## LLove (Aug 3, 2009)

all the originals were outside of the "woodys friendly" guidelines 
so you're stuck with the pop princess
<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/i-ctxO64hS4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/i-ctxO64hS4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Aug 3, 2009)

LLove said:


> all the originals were outside of the "woodys friendly" guidelines
> so you're stuck with the pop princess
> <object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/i-ctxO64hS4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/i-ctxO64hS4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>





oh lawd.......


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Aug 3, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ccmhoC--YNw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ccmhoC--YNw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## LLove (Aug 3, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> oh lawd.......



hey i went thru like 7 of the jett videos and they were all either too bad or had been blocked from being embeded! lol


----------



## beretta (Aug 3, 2009)

<div><object width="420" height="339"><param name="movie" value="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x1zees" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x1zees" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="339" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object><br /><b>Enuff Z'Nuff - Fly High Michelle</b><br /><i>by jpdc11</i></div>


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 3, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> oh lawd.......



Ok I wasnt the only one doin that


----------



## LLove (Aug 3, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> Ok I wasnt the only one doin that



bite me  

 

screw you two, ill dance around by myself


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Aug 3, 2009)

LLove said:


> bite me
> 
> 
> 
> screw you two, ill dance around by myself




I'll dance with ya... that chick just gets on my nerves  


On a side note... I think last night was the concert for Pat Benatar and Blondie... that would have been a good concert to go to


----------



## LLove (Aug 3, 2009)

shooooot shakira doesn't need to sing.. have you seen her dance?


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Aug 3, 2009)

LLove said:


> shooooot shakira doesn't need to sing.. have you seen her dance?





absolutely... and I totally agree... she doesn't NEED to sing...   she's a sexy thing... but it'd be much better if she just danced and didn't open her mouth  !


----------



## T_Fish (Aug 4, 2009)

LLove said:


> shooooot shakira doesn't need to sing.. have you seen her dance?



yep



Dixie Dawg said:


> absolutely... and I totally agree... she doesn't NEED to sing...   she's a sexy thing... but it'd be much better if she just danced and didn't open her mouth  !



and yep dat girl has some moves


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Aug 4, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JsD6uEZsIsU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JsD6uEZsIsU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Aug 4, 2009)

_BuckMaster_ said:


> Here's Mine.........not just today  but everyday.......    <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nf0BNlYY_RA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nf0BNlYY_RA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




great cover of one of my all time favorite songs! 



ditchdoc24 said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JsD6uEZsIsU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JsD6uEZsIsU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



He's incredible....  love his version of "Africa".....


----------



## Robert 31320 (Aug 4, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L5ZbdDDNz3c&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L5ZbdDDNz3c&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 7, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-GkXYsONtqA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-GkXYsONtqA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 7, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fLL8rTTL7PQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fLL8rTTL7PQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## dew38 (Aug 8, 2009)

this is for the hunters upcoming season


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hHJWmJyW-ac&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hHJWmJyW-ac&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Throwback (Aug 22, 2009)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aB_TM5AvJP0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aB_TM5AvJP0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 22, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xg78vd0vj3A&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xg78vd0vj3A&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Throwback (Sep 28, 2009)

I literally cannot get this out of my mind for the last 2 days. 

One of the greatest lesser known country songs ever written IMO. 

Can't embed it, but it's "Framed" by Chris Knight.  go to youtube and listen. 

T


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 28, 2009)

Throwback said:


> I literally cannot get this out of my mind for the last 2 days.
> 
> One of the greatest lesser known country songs ever written IMO.
> 
> ...



I got it....  Good song too...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pnhyjXabBdU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pnhyjXabBdU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## mamatried (Sep 28, 2009)

Check this girl out, she is amazing and an awesome song
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NWXgQfpewVA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NWXgQfpewVA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Throwback (Oct 25, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JW1Bx2yV3dc&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JW1Bx2yV3dc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


T


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2009)

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mpht14ftJqE&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mpht14ftJqE&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 28, 2009)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MSgnf-tBN9s&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MSgnf-tBN9s&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 30, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oFCnvH2E-6A&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oFCnvH2E-6A&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 30, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NVRX_5tGOlo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NVRX_5tGOlo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dutch (Oct 30, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GNwT5jXcGD0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GNwT5jXcGD0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


 






<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ck3OSVX7J78&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ck3OSVX7J78&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Oct 31, 2009)

Im diggin' some Jason Aldean. I love his remake of this song!!

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oYT1mtfCzcY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oYT1mtfCzcY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Oct 31, 2009)

And this one, Dang I love this song

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UYXdc6Wl9nA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UYXdc6Wl9nA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## bigkga69 (Oct 31, 2009)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LFveLa6dXlY&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LFveLa6dXlY&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## maker4life (Oct 31, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FNf0TdJY1Yk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FNf0TdJY1Yk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 31, 2009)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/clq01TXQR0s&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/clq01TXQR0s&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 31, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rct5EEt1VfA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rct5EEt1VfA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 31, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pvj1SzH3xaM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pvj1SzH3xaM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## pbradley (Oct 31, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cG0qv9s0VNo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cG0qv9s0VNo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 31, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PeKonj9Rg3c&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PeKonj9Rg3c&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## pbradley (Oct 31, 2009)

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jaPJAGl9SDk&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jaPJAGl9SDk&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 1, 2009)

Revelation Song...youtube it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 1, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pvj1SzH3xaM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pvj1SzH3xaM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Still mourning the loss are you


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 1, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cug3IAwpeLo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cug3IAwpeLo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## kracker (Nov 1, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3_81aQkTqFA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3_81aQkTqFA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## slip (Nov 1, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PeKonj9Rg3c&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PeKonj9Rg3c&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



great song


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Nov 2, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/seaj2AM1HNo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/seaj2AM1HNo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## bigkga69 (Nov 2, 2009)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P3nALkeKrlY&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P3nALkeKrlY&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Throwback (Nov 8, 2009)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n08vSww8cMo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n08vSww8cMo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

T


----------



## elfiii (Nov 22, 2009)

Peace be with you.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6jFbNEcJp1s&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6jFbNEcJp1s&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Robert 31320 (Nov 22, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2zpU9SNDvH8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2zpU9SNDvH8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Nov 22, 2009)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DTxo1CkMwBI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DTxo1CkMwBI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Nov 22, 2009)

And this one just cause I like it!!

<object width="400" height="300"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=5250904&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=5250904&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="400" height="300"></embed></object><p>blue on black -- kenny wayne shepherd from cwd543 on Vimeo.</p>


----------



## Blue Iron (Nov 22, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1HdGUNm6-qI&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1HdGUNm6-qI&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 22, 2009)

huntin_dobbs said:


> And this one just cause I like it!!
> 
> <object width="400" height="300"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=5250904&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=5250904&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="400" height="300"></embed></object><p>blue on black -- kenny wayne shepherd from cwd543 on Vimeo.</p>





Good choice!  Love me some Kenny Wayne! 

Had to go with this one, Voodoo Child is just too long to post. 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hnv_BrJ-eVc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hnv_BrJ-eVc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 22, 2009)

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jrKnb996nF4&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jrKnb996nF4&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2009)

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oKKpd5piitc&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oKKpd5piitc&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## luv2camp (Nov 22, 2009)

The man in black

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bm7bgxuC8VA&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bm7bgxuC8VA&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 22, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> <object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oKKpd5piitc&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oKKpd5piitc&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>



Love me some Breaking Benjamin 

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jrKnb996nF4&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jrKnb996nF4&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Nov 23, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NsPfPXXTXIY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NsPfPXXTXIY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2009)

<object width="580" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/34inp6QnA3o&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/34inp6QnA3o&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="580" height="360"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 24, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ysgAbwKub7Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ysgAbwKub7Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Nautical Son (Nov 24, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JNG_Kn-m73M&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JNG_Kn-m73M&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0JVUaHJcZp4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0JVUaHJcZp4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Nov 27, 2009)

Glory Glory!!!Maybe this will be good luck for us tomorrow!!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/54Hsl1oKTuE&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/54Hsl1oKTuE&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 27, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qd9ULJf2jqU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qd9ULJf2jqU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## david w. (Nov 27, 2009)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G0dIuEFSBcU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G0dIuEFSBcU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## david w. (Nov 27, 2009)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aOPI_oJsMmI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aOPI_oJsMmI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## david w. (Nov 27, 2009)

i like this thread i like to see what you guys listen to


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Nov 27, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sl6GePRpVlA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sl6GePRpVlA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## david w. (Nov 27, 2009)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YFHN0gcMUf0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YFHN0gcMUf0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Nov 27, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2rjycpnhhr8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2rjycpnhhr8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## david w. (Nov 27, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2rjycpnhhr8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2rjycpnhhr8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>





that is my mom and dads song i hear that everyday


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Nov 27, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yJdh3oNa0bc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yJdh3oNa0bc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 28, 2009)

TGattis said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JNG_Kn-m73M&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JNG_Kn-m73M&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Good job! Killer tune and a killer movie.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Remember the 70's/80's. Crank it!*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s6BTTJo1KmM&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s6BTTJo1KmM&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## AmandaM (Nov 29, 2009)

All the video's I could find would get me a little more than a warning so this is the best I could do. Perfect song for my mood today


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 30, 2009)

huntin_dobbs said:


> And this one just cause I like it!!
> 
> <object width="400" height="300"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=5250904&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=5250904&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="400" height="300"></embed></object><p>blue on black -- kenny wayne shepherd from cwd543 on Vimeo.</p>


Ya nailed that one!  Ain't heard it in a while.  Thanks for bringing it back up!


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 30, 2009)

I know it's the AM, but last night after going through the guitar soloist thread, I got my fix on some Johnny Lang..

Lie to me...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DayCrQWJXuI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DayCrQWJXuI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Still Rainin'...


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hB5iMgVhmkg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hB5iMgVhmkg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Breakin' Me (one of my all-time favorite songs)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vna4TJFobro&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vna4TJFobro&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

The passion in which he sings and plays the guitar amazes me...  When he did these songs I don't think he was even 20 years old yet...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 30, 2009)

*That's right!*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6oadm3K4aeo&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6oadm3K4aeo&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Nov 30, 2009)

Fat Bottom Girls Queen

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-D99n9f3vU4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-D99n9f3vU4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 30, 2009)

Big Jeep Wrangler said:


> Fat Bottom Girls Queen
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-D99n9f3vU4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-D99n9f3vU4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Dec 1, 2009)

Anyone???? Anyone??? 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PhU3RajAo9k&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PhU3RajAo9k&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 1, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T1-2S_uN8j0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T1-2S_uN8j0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Dec 1, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> That's what I'm talkin' about!



Yes Sir.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 2, 2009)

Couple of oldies for tonight...

Animals -- House of the rising sun.

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mmdPQp6Jcdk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mmdPQp6Jcdk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

Harry Chapin -- Cats in the cradle.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zH46SmVv8SU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zH46SmVv8SU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Dobie Gray -- Drift Away

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-GHCDnjQXdw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-GHCDnjQXdw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm in a bluesy mood....this kind
I love Zepp's roots


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ThMEzdOc6Ww&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ThMEzdOc6Ww&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fHb2D2V4x3k&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fHb2D2V4x3k&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Last but not Least....

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tWLw7nozO_U&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tWLw7nozO_U&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Told ya...I's in a Bluesy mood


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 2, 2009)

<object width="580" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OSwGDqlileY&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OSwGDqlileY&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="580" height="360"></embed></object>

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J0C8emw8jrA&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J0C8emw8jrA&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 2, 2009)

Been in a Widespread Panic mood tonight:

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gAyPk8kD5Ak&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gAyPk8kD5Ak&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ha..took me all night, but...I think I found a Hank III song I can post w/o getting a talkin' too.  Been liking me some Hank III lately too.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P2iuckkOF-g&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P2iuckkOF-g&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 2, 2009)

Can't post real music on dial-up,but here's one: "Good Time Charlie's Got the Blues."


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Dec 13, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ONkiLR5Ehys&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ONkiLR5Ehys&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## stickslinger76 (Dec 14, 2009)

Gotta love some Bob Marley


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gaaJ7vKSVUI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gaaJ7vKSVUI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## K80 (Dec 14, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lD9ozx1-oT0&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lD9ozx1-oT0&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Dec 17, 2009)

New band doing a cover, and as usual, I like new bands.....

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wfuuH1zrxfA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wfuuH1zrxfA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Dec 19, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Tqc2w7q4SZQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Tqc2w7q4SZQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Throwback (Dec 24, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FD_RRaht94M&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FD_RRaht94M&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

T


----------



## Throwback (Dec 24, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8bQbCMofxbg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8bQbCMofxbg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Throwback (Dec 24, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4G9wXWr40WA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4G9wXWr40WA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 24, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GPG3zSgm_Qo&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GPG3zSgm_Qo&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 24, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2ESqnaYyu4M&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2ESqnaYyu4M&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## redlevel (Dec 24, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wsZqwxCty-s&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wsZqwxCty-s&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## maker4life (Dec 24, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P37xPiRz1sg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P37xPiRz1sg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 24, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FhJBVNi15ZU&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FhJBVNi15ZU&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Robert 31320 (Dec 24, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7B--3cId-YE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7B--3cId-YE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## kevina (Dec 24, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H14R4ZsMM0E&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H14R4ZsMM0E&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 24, 2009)

kevina said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H14R4ZsMM0E&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H14R4ZsMM0E&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


A good one I hadn't heard in a while!


----------



## GAX (Dec 24, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-AaMPjhtz8w&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-AaMPjhtz8w&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Dec 24, 2009)

Happy 1-year (and some change) that this thread has been going... I have to say that for me, it's been a great one  


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3JHpmy7RV9Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3JHpmy7RV9Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 24, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/afHQd-lP4yU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/afHQd-lP4yU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Nautical Son (Dec 24, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pwojekKN9OE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pwojekKN9OE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Throwback (Jan 28, 2010)

*kicking it back to the top*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WCuEdo7TKBQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WCuEdo7TKBQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## redlevel (Jan 29, 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d3JFk6-VhFE&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d3JFk6-VhFE&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## packrat (Jan 29, 2010)

*mtb / gnr*

<object width="384" height="313"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VEOV5vWfSgI&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VEOV5vWfSgI&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="384" height="313" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s00h3o3Ue3k&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s00h3o3Ue3k&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 29, 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lapZEy4v2Bo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lapZEy4v2Bo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Good one for today*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RBAAZ8z_BZI&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RBAAZ8z_BZI&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Inatree (Jan 29, 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jU9XrnF7mnc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jU9XrnF7mnc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## YOGIGATOR (Jan 30, 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cNf3eHJGe70&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cNf3eHJGe70&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Throwback (Feb 10, 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3kaDSY46nkY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3kaDSY46nkY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Throwback


----------



## Throwback (Mar 3, 2010)

*Guess I'm the only music junkie on here*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YW-w0KgE-8s&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YW-w0KgE-8s&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Sunshine1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Not sure why...........but this one has been playing in my head lately.....



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uhMO9azmKNU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uhMO9azmKNU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Throwback (Mar 19, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UmO_04yYi9Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UmO_04yYi9Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


Throwback


----------



## Throwback (Mar 24, 2010)

AWESOME yet DARK song. 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0U2Px5OR0eA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0U2Px5OR0eA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 26, 2010)

MJ always puts me in a good mood 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bJTNUIuassY&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bJTNUIuassY&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Oldstick (Mar 26, 2010)

Can't  figure out how to get that photobucket or utube or whatever it is to work.  But do you remember the song from the Hee Haw TV show??

Doom, despair and agony on me.  If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all....................


----------



## Robert 31320 (Mar 30, 2010)

Feelin like a little Double J tonight!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/boq9JBRgJT8&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/boq9JBRgJT8&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2010)

Time to buy a 4th "Flashback" cd since I've worn out the last one I bought. 

Love me some 38 Special.  


 <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GBxkeAWm0Dw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GBxkeAWm0Dw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Mar 30, 2010)

A little.
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LzUQZw3wfro&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LzUQZw3wfro&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

And some.
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/48K2xf32JBw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/48K2xf32JBw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Glockink (Mar 31, 2010)

Sunny day real estate! Warm night, windows open, mellow night, nice and calming song...
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ygeLx0ueE1I&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ygeLx0ueE1I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 31, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1c29ijMstrg&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1c29ijMstrg&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Luke0927 (Mar 31, 2010)

Some Waylon

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ugm0JZhX3CI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ugm0JZhX3CI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


Or back to 1976 with Jr

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aJokDCgvuig&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aJokDCgvuig&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## SpringfieldChampion (Mar 31, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XqjG5Z-NqNY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XqjG5Z-NqNY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## SpringfieldChampion (Apr 1, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Q0J2owYZAM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Q0J2owYZAM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Big7 (Apr 1, 2010)

_*This one always works!*_



<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kOfp5OQEvR8&hl=en_US&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kOfp5OQEvR8&hl=en_US&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 2, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DLfvFKLWyow&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DLfvFKLWyow&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 16, 2010)

Last night...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 16, 2010)

elfiii said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sO_QntXc-c4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sO_QntXc-c4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>





balvarik said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XX-KjkdDozQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XX-KjkdDozQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhh Two greats songs to punch to.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 16, 2010)

Excellent Friday revival.........

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LkHbJ-bbmOw&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LkHbJ-bbmOw&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> <EMBED height=385 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=480 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/DLfvFKLWyow&hl=en_US&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>


----------

